# Floating D ring saddle for New Climber



## VTMechEng (Mar 1, 2004)

I just got my first job as an arborist where I am to begin climbing. I have been up in an ArborMaster-Master 1 and liked it a lot but have never tried a floating D ring. Before I purchase my first saddle I am curious as to what people think of a floating D. I was looking at the Floating D wideback saddle on Sherrill. Any advice (keeping in mind I am going to buy from Sherrill because of my discout). Thanks everyone.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 1, 2004)

If that is what you learn to climb in it is good. Most people wh do not like a floating D started on a traditional saddle.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 1, 2004)

I started using a floating-dee about 15 years ago, and I'll never use a 4 dee saddle again.
I can't figure the appeal of a 4-dee at all!


----------



## Froggy (Mar 1, 2004)

*Reply*

The floating "D" saddle is the way to go!! If you're not use to it be careful not to spook your self by the increadiable freedome you have. BB


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 1, 2004)

I learned on a 4D, took 3 yrs off then started with a 3D (floating) and LOVED it. About a yr ago i switched to a Master II and I dont like it because of the lack of mobility. Although since I bought it, im going to use it.

If i ever switch again, I will go back to a floater.


----------



## preach it (Mar 2, 2004)

I have the floating D saddle. It is very comfortable. The only gripe I have about it is that if you sit for very many hours hanging in tree "working" it can be hard on the hips. With a removal it is rare that you will be suspended that long. I like the back support that it gives. The saddle is well made, I have had no parts break or come unstitched. I have owned mine for about four years.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 2, 2004)

Vt,

The Komet Butterfly, and Buckingham Traverse are two popular floating d saddles. Or the new Glide, but I've heard reports of problems.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 2, 2004)

There are problems with a floating D. First there is a strap you must step through to put on the saddle. To be big enough to get it on, it's kinda long. This puts the attachment point of the rope and hitch way up in the air, when most people like it down low and tight.
So then folks replace the bridge with a shorter one. But they can't get the saddle on so they use a quick link or shackle of some kind. Are they all carrying wrenches, locktite, and locknuts? No. And are quick links ANSI approved when used without locknuts? It depends on your interpretation.
And think about it, if the bridge is so short, how much sliding is going on? 

Double D ring have the advantage that you can wrap the saddle on, then clip the bridge together with the ANSI approved carabiner you use to hold your split tail. All nice and low and tight.
The straps that have the D rings are often too long, so back to shortening the bridge.

What looks like the best solution to the problem is what they did with the Glide. Have not tried one though.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okietreedude1 _
> *I learned on a 4D, took 3 yrs off then started with a 3D (floating) and LOVED it. About a yr ago i switched to a Master II and I dont like it because of the lack of mobility. Although since I bought it, im going to use it.
> 
> If i ever switch again, I will go back to a floater. *



I started with a 4D, went to a master II when they came out, and ditched it in favor of a floating D Weaver. I'm HAPPY!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 2, 2004)

When i eventually get a new saddle, it will probably be another Master, the modle that has the suspender attatchemnt.

The sliding D's I've used allways fowl up with my flipline. This might be because I'm used to my setup on the Master, but I like those stitched attchment points.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 2, 2004)

The Weaver wideback floating D is probibly the most rugged and versatile saddle for your money. Its great for removals as well as general pruning. If you get into using a split tail climbing technique you can use biners and HDP rollers on the bridge. Its not as sporty as the Traverse, and doesnt have the bosun seat, but if your just starting out you can use the extra $90.00 that you save to get your self a good climb line or other spiffy toys.

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 2, 2004)

Next ya gotta decide; legstraps or buttstrap.

I vote legstrap.


----------



## VTMechEng (Mar 2, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks to all of you for the advice. No question I am going for the leg straps and actually the Weaver you have pictured is what I was thinking of. Thanks again and have fun.


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 2, 2004)

It took me a while to decide on my own saddle. I was using a loaner, a 4D by Weaver. Wanted more movment and thought the floating D looked to heavy. Bought the Glide, like it a lot. Use the split tail with 2 biners on the bridge and use the micro for take instead of for the tie point.

BTW: so glad to have found all of you and this site. Education is great.

Thanks


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome, JK! 


I just read your profile. You may be the oldest climber here!
How long have you been at it?


----------



## NeTree (Mar 2, 2004)

Legs straps, definitely.

MB, looks like the same saddle as mine.


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 2, 2004)

MasterBlaster,
I think my response is another 'thread'. OK, I'm 62 and have been climbing for only 4+ mo. Every day I'm not in a tree for work I go down to the river here and pick something big to work out on and try tricks to get fluid as the younger guys.
I'm held together with ace bandages and limp to the tree ... then heaven!
Thanks for asking,
Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool. I was hoping you might have been the Art Martin of the climbers.  

Its all good!


----------



## Burnham (Mar 2, 2004)

VTMechEng-- 
Do yourself a favor and at least consider the Ness (New Tribe) work saddle. Hard to beat for comfort and price.


----------



## Stumper (Mar 2, 2004)

Ditto to what Burnham said! I liked my Floating D Weaver pretty well but when I got my Ness I fell in love with the comfort.


----------



## VTclimber (Mar 2, 2004)

Are you talking about a New Tribe Smoke Jumper when you say a Ness? Because thats the only thing I can find.


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 2, 2004)

www.newtribe.com


----------



## Stumper (Mar 2, 2004)

Nick gave the link-Take a look at the Ness Work Saddle.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burnham _
> *VTMechEng--
> Do yourself a favor and at least consider the Ness (New Tribe) work saddle. Hard to beat for comfort and price. *





Same here... At least look at the Ness. Really commfy and rather cheap in the skeem of things.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 2, 2004)

I was lookin at that New Tribe web site but couldnt that Ness saddle. I may go that route to replace the saddle that was stolen. How are they for removals?

Kenn:Monkey:


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 2, 2004)

I suggest doing what I think Lumberjack (Carl, the lover of sweet apples) did when he got his saddle.

He ordered like...40 of them and tried them all on. I assume he ended up sending a bunch of them back.

That's the only way to know if you're gonna like it.

love
nick


----------



## Stumper (Mar 3, 2004)

Kenn, The Ness/New Tribe Work Saddle is great for all applications in my opinion. Not necessarily better than a "traditional" saddle for working on gaffs and leaning on the lanyard but certainly not inferior.


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 3, 2004)

Master B,
That Weaver looks like it weighs a ton.... 
The Butterfly feels like I Am wearing a bathingsuit.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 3, 2004)

*It ain't heavy, its my saddle!*

Seeing as how I start climbing from the ground up with my 200 on my side, I don't really feel the weight of the Weaver.


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 3, 2004)

*the glide*

Someone mentioned that there were problems with the glide. I'm using it and find it OK.

What should I watch out for?

Jack


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 3, 2004)

If you don't really feel the weight of that albatross... you should try the butterfly...
you REALLY REALLY REALLY won't feel it..... 
I guess its all what we're used to..... gotta know something else out there exists before we can appreciate the difference.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: the glide*



> _Originally posted by jkrueger _
> *Someone mentioned that there were problems with the glide. I'm using it and find it OK.
> 
> What should I watch out for?
> ...




Buckingham shoulda sent you a letter on this.

You need to make sure that the dogs on the buckle stay free. Some of the first ones where crimped to tight, and they wouldnt fully lock (allowing at least one buckle to come apart in use, posted here). 

You check them by flicking each one and making sure that it fully seats locks when you place in the male side of the buckle. I think that they recommended graphite for them if they start gettin sticky.

I will post the letter, when i get home, that they sent me.


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 3, 2004)

*Glide*

Thank you for the info. I never got a letter from Buckingham.
Jack


----------



## Burnham (Mar 3, 2004)

VTclimber--the Smokejumper is the only Ness (New Tribe) saddle offered by Sherrill. It's a good saddle. There are benefits of going through New Tribe direct: 1) you can order different sizes of waist belt and leg straps. This could be especially advantageous for women, where smaller waist to leg proportions may be more common. 2) you can specify many options in construction, i.e. gear loops, equipment rings, gear bags, D ring size. 

(Burnham's two cents worth: do not order the brass boat snap style gear hangers...they are murder for hanging up in small limbs. And do order the large D rings...better for those times when you want to double lanyard, and just easier to clip in to.)

Outonalimb--the saddles you see on the New Tribe website or in their catalog are designed by Tom Ness, co-founder of the New Tribe company. Thus, they get called Ness saddles by some of us. They just aren't identified that way by New Tribe. Note that there are three basic variations, and as I said above, many optional features. I personnaly use a customized Work Saddle. 

It is interesting that New Tribe does not appear to sell the Smokejumper version direct...I have only seen that offered through Sherrill, which is, of course, a great company to deal with as we all know. As I said, the Smokejumper is a good product.


----------



## VTMechEng (Mar 3, 2004)

I actually decided to go with the Master II, as I accedently plosted as a new thread titled "got a follow-up for ya" Sorry about the confusion and any advice regarding the question I posted on that thread would be great. Thanks for all the help, it is really good to know I got into a field where people lookout for eachother so well.


----------



## jmchristopher (Mar 4, 2004)

One more decision to add to the list: if you see any bucket work in your future, consider getting an integreated shoulder harness. A few guys I work with swear by them, and you don't have to switch harnesses to go from bucket to tree. If you're doing any take downs with a heavy saw on your saddle, the shoulder harness also distribues th weight nicely. Luck to you and Lauryn!


----------

